# Habanos That Are Alright Young



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Me and a friend are taking a road trip in July, and part of it includes Vancouver, Canada. Being American fans of cigars who will take opportunities for all they're worth, we plan to smoke some CCs there just to have tried them, even if they ruin our NCs for us and cause us to wash dishes on the way home for gas money. Problem is, we aren't going to risk anything, so the cigars will stay in Canada, and thus they will be young when smoked (we'll be there 2 days tops). I would like some advice, having no experience with CCs whatsoever, from some more seasoned members about some cigars that we should smoke. I know they are less than their potential greatness young, but we don't have a choice, so I would just like to know what Habanos aren't bad at all fresh.

I'm hearing some reviews of Por Larranagas cigars being pretty good young, but I'm sure there're more. Help meh!

P.S. Some hints to the costs of these things are welcome too


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

PLPC's, can't go wrong.

Pretty much any Saint Luis Rey or LGC as well.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

#1 good young cigar IMHO is the Party Short.

T


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

RASS's and RASCC's smoke great fresh. My Upmann Mag46's from 07 are amazing! Buy from a reputable shop(preferably LCDH) and let the owner advise you as to what he thinks is smoking well. He knows his inventory better than anyone. :tu


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

I have heard of a couple shops around Vancouver that are good, and some are a definite no-no. I can't honestly remember them though, perhaps some other Canadian BOTLs can help you out.


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Monte #4 can be good fresh.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never had one young that I didn't enjoy. Would they have been better with age? Yes, but they all pretty much taste great to me. They are actually best when they are fresh off the table.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

You may want to PM one of the guys over at the Canadian Trade area and see who's from that area. They may be able to point you in the right direction i.e. shops to hit while there. Depending on where you go, your selection might be limited, but you may want to consider lighting up one the Canadian regional releases while there just to say you did. :tu


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I am from Vancouver and will PM you with ideas. It also looks like you are assuming that every stick you see in a B and M will be new. That isn't necessarily so, they may have open boxes that are several years old.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Save for a few, 2006 vintage cigars are universally regarded as smoking good young.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

mash said:


> I am from Vancouver and will PM you with ideas. It also looks like you are assuming that every stick you see in a B and M will be new. That isn't necessarily so, they may have open boxes that are several years old.


Didn't even come to my mind. Got the PM BTW, thanks.

I guess from what I'm hearing, just about anything will do? I will ask the staff at the B&M for further advice I guess.

I've heard good things about the Partagas, so I will keep those in mind.

I need to print out that acronym sheet :r


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

SP Molinas are pretty good young. at least my '07 box is...


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

Por Larranaga PC are not available in Vancouver, as far as I've seen. You will find Panatelas and MonteCarlos, but not PC. I've found that most stuff from '07 is smoking pretty good, although it is still a bit hit and miss. 

The regional edicion for Canada is the Bolivar Simone (hermoso #4 size, similar to robusto). It's not quite ready to smoke IMO, but if you want to try something that you'll likely never have the chance of smoking otherwise, that would be the one. Cost is about $22 US. 

Best shops to try are LCDH and City Cigar. 

Generally speaking, a PC will be about $15US, robusto about $20US and churchill about $35US.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

the nub said:


> Por Larranaga PC are not available in Vancouver, as far as I've seen. You will find Panatelas and MonteCarlos, but not PC. I've found that most stuff from '07 is smoking pretty good, although it is still a bit hit and miss.
> 
> The regional edicion for Canada is the Bolivar Simone (hermoso #4 size, similar to robusto). It's not quite ready to smoke IMO, but if you want to try something that you'll likely never have the chance of smoking otherwise, that would be the one. Cost is about $22 US.
> 
> ...


Hmm...that's hefty, price-wise, but we might not have a choice. Memories cost money.

But we might have to go for that regional edicion too just to say we smoked them...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The 07 Boli PCs are smoking nice. So are 07 Cohiba SigII Tubos. Oh ... and 07 Boli Tubos #3 are one of my favorites from the year.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

For me, Trinidad Reyes are good fresh and great rested.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

floydpink said:


> For me, Trinidad Reyes are good fresh and great rested.


Crap ... I forgot about those. Hell yeah. :tu

Really ... almost everything I've had from 06 and 07 has smoked well. Some I don't really care for, but that's more a personal thing.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Hmm...so I may have to just check out anything in our price range by the range of replies I'm getting. I think I've gotten a suggestion for about every brand by now, so I'm fairly convinced that Cubans are alright young in any case, which is awesome for us.


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Of course your other choice if money is an issue is to buy a sampler before hand and take it with you. Then when you go visit a shop there and buy 1-2 special sticks.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

FattyCBR said:


> Of course your other choice if money is an issue is to buy a sampler before hand and take it with you. Then when you go visit a shop there and buy 1-2 special sticks.


Problem with that is being American...don't have the greatest access to Habano samplers...


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

I p[icked up a box of PSD4 07 that are great.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

FattyCBR said:


> Monte #4 can be good fresh.


Just smoked an 07. Very nice!:ss


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

the nub said:


> Generally speaking, a PC will be about $15US, robusto about $20US and churchill about $35US.


Wow! Is this because of the falling US dollar? Canadian taxes? Is this what Canadians have to pay as well? I didn't realize they were so expensive up there. No wonder so many Americans illegally import them.

Sorry for the thread-jack. I was just taken aback by those prices!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

The tobacco taxes in Canada are among the higest in the world... :hn



romwarrior said:


> Wow! Is this because of the falling US dollar? Canadian taxes? Is this what Canadians have to pay as well? I didn't realize they were so expensive up there. No wonder so many Americans illegally import them.
> 
> Sorry for the thread-jack. I was just taken aback by those prices!


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Sig II (both tubes and SLB) are smoking great as well as the 07 BBF's. Trini Reyes is one of my favorite smokes of 07.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Rudder said:


> I p[icked up a box of PSD4 07 that are great.


I just got a box of June '07s that need some more time. Not that they are bad, but.....



Beachcougar said:


> Sig II (both tubes and SLB) are smoking great as well as the 07 BBF's. Trini Reyes is one of my favorite smokes of 07.


Any '06 BBF is amazing. Any Rass '06 is amazing also.

Finding '06's might be tough, but it never hurts to ask if they have something with a little age. I wouldn't expect a huge variation in pricing if any for something 2 years old.


----------

